# Bumpy but productive morning



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Me, my son, and two nephews left the dock at 05:30. Had a tough time getting bait until some guys next to us saw we were having trouble and gave us some homemade rigs. We immediately caught what we needed. (If ya'll are reading this...you really did impress me with your kindness and I will pay it forward.) Headed 9 miles South...dropped the trolling motor...caught our limit of ARS plus a king...got broke a few times by some big boys...turned North and headed back in. What an amazing place we call home. I never cease to be grateful.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet! Keep them boys on the water or in the woods, and you will keep them out of trouble (most likely).


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

jspooney said:


> What an amazing place we call home. I never cease to be grateful.


You wouldn't know it by yesterday's post!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> jspooney said:
> 
> 
> > What an amazing place we call home. I never cease to be grateful.
> ...


Nah..this weather still totally sucks. Otherwise I would have 4 reports this week instead of only 2. And I would be going out tomorrow and Saturday as well.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job dude, you guys got it done in crappy conditions. The boys looks happy!!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Me, my son, and two nephews left the dock at 05:30. Had a tough time getting bait until some guys next to us saw we were having trouble and gave us some homemade rigs. We immediately caught what we needed. (If ya'll are reading this...you really did impress me with your kindness and I will pay it forward.)


Gold hooks?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work. catch 'em up & thanks for sharing report & pix.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Gold hooks?


Yep. Wish I would have known years ago.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Yep. Wish I would have known years ago.


Used to be pier fishing standard before the sabikis came out. Tough to find the small sizes ( #10) tho. Not every store that sells fishing stuff has em.

Video just in case.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?reload=9&v=b0rWmCWB_2I


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Yep. Wish I would have known years ago.



Jeff, that was our Sabiki lures when we were youngins fishing the piers... :thumbsup:


Glad ya'll made a quick meat trip!!!


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Used to be pier fishing standard before the sabikis came out. Tough to find the small sizes ( #10) tho. Not every store that sells fishing stuff has em.
> 
> Video just in case.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?reload=9&v=b0rWmCWB_2I


Question. Couldn't one just tie the surgeon's knots for the hooks first so they can be changed to a different size, or would that not be possible because the eye of the hook is so small?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I used size 10s before and 10lb mono "kinda" made it thru the eyes doubled. Just got 12s and barely got 8lb thru once.
Only one way to find out.....


----------

